# What is this buzzing noise coming from my speakers?



## blazin6543 (Aug 24, 2008)

I recently purchased a computer, and have noticed quite loud and annoying buzzing sounds while I am doing tasks or other things on the pc. I noticed it a little with my other pc, but with this one it's really quite annoying. The best way I can explain it, if you watch a video that is really low volume, and you need to increase your volume on your speakers to max, you may be able to experience it, but it's strange because I haven't touch the volume on the speakers at all, not one bit, and I am getting these noises more now. I have also noticed it when I am doing simple tasks such as clicking and unclicking buttons in a program, you can hear this faint noise as well, I'm assuming it some sort of static interference, but considering I haven't changed my speakers one bit since getting this pc has be confused.

What is this and anyone to stop it?


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Aug 24, 2008)

What kind of of noises?
There are two kinds that can appear:
1. Error/warning noises which is a beep sort of similar to the phone when calling someone.
2. Interferences with external devices, like radio emitters (mobile phones, wireless mouse/keyboard which uses radio, not bluetooth).
When someone calls you and the mobile phone is near speakers, they make noises.


----------



## blazin6543 (Aug 25, 2008)

chibicitiberiu said:


> What kind of of noises?
> There are two kinds that can appear:
> 1. Error/warning noises which is a beep sort of similar to the phone when calling someone.
> 2. Interferences with external devices, like radio emitters (mobile phones, wireless mouse/keyboard which uses radio, not bluetooth).
> When someone calls you and the mobile phone is near speakers, they make noises.



no no not beeping or warning sounds, it's probably some sort of interference, a constant, sometimes quite sometimes quite loud, kind of buzzing noise. imagine a bee in your speakers


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Aug 25, 2008)

So it's more like an interference with something... do you have a wireless mouse/keyboard?
Try turning them off. Will it still make noise?


----------



## cohen (Aug 25, 2008)

ok, it is sort of normal.... try turning down the audio on your computer...

also try what chibicitiberiu said.


----------



## Jerrick (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you sure its your speakers?

Unplug them, and do some work on the comp. To me, it sounds like your new computer has loud fans or loud hardrives. Maybe both.


----------



## blazin6543 (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm pretty confident it's my speakers actually, because i plugged in my headphones into the front panel i get none of this static noise wearing them.

no wireless keyboard/mouse

even muting the speakers with volume control i still get the buzzing, and i've tried turning it down already 

as for loud fans, ya sadly they are loud, but trust me it's not that 

i managed to record the sounds with my camera and i uploaded for you guys to hear. trust me, 100% of that noise is my speakers, maybe 1% is camera noise, but that's why i listen to all day when i have my speakers on, bloody annoying if you ask me 

here is the video. it's really small, like 800k 
http://petermorawski.com/other/speakersbuzz.zip


----------



## Vizy (Aug 25, 2008)

It happens alot. I have a pair of x-240's and if i put the volume all the way up, i get a sort of low, deep, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sound. Try plugging in your speakers into an MP3 player or something and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Bigwoods (Aug 26, 2008)

I've noticed that with my new computer.
My speakers have the volume control on the speaker itself and my keyboard has a volume control. If I turn the speakers up to half way then I hear it but if I turn the speakers to a quarter and put my keyboard to the max then it's gone.. So I work with that.


----------



## Jerrick (Aug 26, 2008)

blazin6543 said:


> i'm pretty confident it's my speakers actually, because i plugged in my headphones into the front panel i get none of this static noise wearing them.
> 
> no wireless keyboard/mouse
> 
> ...




Ok, just wanted to make sure. haha.


----------



## blazin6543 (Aug 26, 2008)

sadly no volume control on the speakers, just bass control. i guess i'm stuck until i get new speakers or just use my headphones 

tried with the mp3, this buzzing was barely noticeable, only in the rear speakers did i hear it at all.


----------



## cohen (Aug 26, 2008)

Well it has something to do with your computer then.

It could be interference.... 
do you have wireless phones in your house??? 
do you have wireless internet??? 
do you have any transmitter devices around the computer????


----------



## blazin6543 (Aug 27, 2008)

the only thing that's really wireless is the phone, but that's at the other end of the house. and considering the speakers weren't this bad with the other pc has be puzzled. ah well .... no worries thanks anyways guys


----------



## Roncharlespatton (Aug 28, 2008)

My speaker do the same. Doesnt help that my iPhone is right next to it =D


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have your microphone muted in control panel? That will make a zzzz sound if not.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you set the speakers at maximum/loud volume? That will generate something like a fffffffff noise.


----------

